# inspiron 15 black screen



## ngforever1989 (Jun 12, 2007)

Recently got a new computer for free from family. Did a windows update and a virus scan, restarted, and now it just loads to a black screen. I've tried going into safe mode but isnt working. Tried f8, f11, and even shift f8. It boots past the logo, screen flickers , and it goes silent. Cant give much more info than win 8 inspiron 15. Im sry if this isnt a windows issue. Want sure where to post this. Oh and diagnostics came back clean.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

All you did was Windows Updates and a Virus Scan? Then this?


----------



## ngforever1989 (Jun 12, 2007)

Yea, I found a bunch of related problems online. But none that had solutions that worked for me. I need to get into safe mode at the very least. The virus scan did pick some stuff up, of which I dont remember. It wanted to restart, and I needed to for the windows auto update. After that, as I described. It seems to boot up fine, until the flicker of a bright black screen. Then it seems the hard drive and fan just quit trying and the processing light stays blank.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

So you can enter safe mode, but still not normal Windows?

Do you have any a Windows repair or installation CD?


----------



## ngforever1989 (Jun 12, 2007)

No, I cant enter safe mode at all. Only have a drivers disk which has been lost. My grandmother bought the floor model. No box, and no windows disc. They gave her the drivers disc for 15 and 17r but the 15 disc has been misplaced by her.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you have a secondary Windows 7 Machine, you can create a repair CD:

Create a system repair disc


----------



## ngforever1989 (Jun 12, 2007)

Its windows 8,I have another computer with windows 8. Can I do it with that?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

You'll need a Windows 7 Machine to do it. Does a friend perhaps have a Windows 7 machine?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi you might give this a shot https://in.answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20130615030454AAZeFRh


----------



## ngforever1989 (Jun 12, 2007)

I used the other windows 8 computer to create the drive and reset the os. It got it working. Im trying to get the wireless to work again now. It just said "wifi off" with no option to turn off


----------



## ngforever1989 (Jun 12, 2007)

The yahoo answers thread would have been useless because f8 didnt work for me.like I stated above


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

ngforever1989 said:


> I used the other windows 8 computer to create the drive and reset the os. It got it working. Im trying to get the wireless to work again now. It just said "wifi off" with no option to turn off


See if reinstalling the driver helps at all.


----------



## ngforever1989 (Jun 12, 2007)

I couldnt get that far. I was hoping that the Dell registration would help me get the drivers. But before that I installed Norton and Windows updates. It was a lot of updates. After the restart it did the black screen thing again. Something in the updates is screwing with this computer. Luckily, the boot drive let me do an os refresh. But now I'm at a lost as what to do.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Use the repair CD again, but stay away from Norton's this time.


----------



## ngforever1989 (Jun 12, 2007)

Ive been reading and it seems im far from the only one with this problem after recent updates with the inspiron 15.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

It is not the first time there have been issues with a variety of PC's during updates, perhaps it would work a little smother, if the drivers were all installed before doing the updates. Just so you know it's running fine first.


----------



## ngforever1989 (Jun 12, 2007)

I cant install the drivers, I dont have the disk for it.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

You could download them on another computer and either put them on a usb thumb drive or burn to a disc.


----------



## ngforever1989 (Jun 12, 2007)

Ok, so now I need to guess which drivers? I have no clue on that dude


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

First get the service tag from the underside and put it in here Support | Dell UK you will then get the drivers for your laptop.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

ngforever1989 said:


> Ok, so now I need to guess which drivers? I have no clue on that dude


It doesn't hurt to update all of them,


----------

